# Chinese water dragon for sale (DEVON)



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a chinese water dragon for sale i not to sure on the sex but i think it is feamale i do not have any pics at this time but i will get some up asap 
she eats like a horse she is about 8 to 10 months old very tame likes to sit on my shoulder and be handeled 
ill also thrown in one of her vines 
and her exo terra large water bowl
i want £30 ono 
i live in plymouth willing to travel 15 mile radius from post code area pl5


----------

